# Trout Buster



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Took my dad fishing today, first time in a long time like last spring 09. He would not go and talked him into it. First smile on his face in over a year, he slayed them caught over 30. He has real bad eyes and has been depressed for a long time over them. Today he had a ball. My sister came up to the lake and fished with us, we all caught fish but dad slayed them for sure, i was glad to see him enjoy himself maybe i can get him to hit the lake more often. I stay with him full time and i would be depressed to if i had lost 80% of my vision rather quickly. He's had 36 shots in the eyeball's in the last year and a half. But on the lake it all went away for a few hour's. If ya know someone who can't get out there, make it happen it will be worth it. Family fish fry this weekend :2thumb: .


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome story about pops!!!

Will you try that Maple-glaze recipe that I just posted on the fish that you caught?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

That's cool man! glad he went.. I couldn't catch that many with a grenade! uh..not that I'd ever do that......


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad you got him to the lake.:2thumb: and hope you get him to go again.

What time did you say that fish fry was ...


----------



## Littlebit (Apr 20, 2010)

I love to fish, takes the mind off the pain. It great you can give your father the enjoyment of fishing and spending time with his kids. I am sure it will last forever in his minds eye:beercheer:.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's great I'm glad he had a good time. I love to fish but I love it even more when I catch.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I just don't know he had the mojo that evening. Just a plain white rooster tail, i used the same rod and caught not one. It tickled the crap outa me to see him, he burned one after another in on that ultra light. Drove my sister nuts, that was worth it alone. He had a heck of a time. We talked this evening and gona do that again as soon as possable. I just traded for a popup and might even have him talked into a trip or two. I appreciate all the advice on things. Don't mind saying here Thanks.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

kyfarmer, you dad is lucky in 2 ways: He had a ball catching the fish; and he has you to be there for him. He is a very lucky man, and I'd guess you are blessed to have him as your Pop. My hat is off to you, Sir.


----------

